# over night to cerveza sat.



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

looking for couple guys, that want to fish over night. jig for blackfin tuna ,and catch our snapper limits on the way out and in. gonna leave from bridge bait sat morn. be back sun afternoon. call 254 482 0088 :brew:


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

any grouper stops along the way?


----------



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

Cat O' Lies said:


> any grouper stops along the way?


if you got a place you want to try. im down caught a few small ones at sunrise before. im sure there are some good bottoms spots along the way.


----------



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

Char,
How'd you guys do out there?


----------

